# P. Greg Alland ?



## redfive (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey All,

   I get a lot of emails from P. Greg Alland, of the World Kali-Silat Society. I was just wondering if anyone has trained with him or knows of him.
                                Thanks for any info, Redfive


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm not positive, but I thought he was a Pekiti-Tirsia guy.

Cthulhu


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 27, 2003)

> I get a lot of emails from P. Greg Alland, of the World Kali-Silat Society. I was just wondering if anyone has trained with him or knows of him.



Pekiti Tirsia - but no longer associated with Leo Gaje.  Teaches in the United States via seminar circuit and also in the Philippines.  May or may not still be associated with Gaje's uncle,  Jerson 'Nene' Tortal.  Has several instructional videos which will show the basic content of Pekiti Tirsia, Doce Pares, etc.  Alland was also a student of Eddie Jafre - Indonesian arts.

I know several people who trained with Greg Alland in the 1970's and 1980's when Leo was teaching "64 Attacks," etc.

If you are interested in Pekiti Tirsia in Texas, I believe that Erwin Ballarta teaches in Austin.  There is contact information through Billy McGrath's organization:

http://www.pekiti-tirsia.com/


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *
> If you are interested in Pekiti Tirsia in Texas, I believe that Erwin Ballarta teaches in Austin.  There is contact information through Billy McGrath's organization:
> 
> http://www.pekiti-tirsia.com/ *




I have never meet Erwin Ballarta, yet we have a mutual friend who speaks highly of him. Therefore, I second the recommendation to train in Pekiti-Tersia in Texas.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 27, 2003)

Heard that Mr. Alland is now based in Orlando, Fl, I cannot confirm that however.


----------



## Leo Daher (Apr 27, 2003)

Tarpon Springs, FL is what I heard - could be wrong though.


----------



## redfive (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks guys, for the info. 

                                        Redfive


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 29, 2003)

i have known greg allend since i was a teenager, when he was a student and representative of leo gaje. the last time i saw him he invited me to a demonstration he was doing at a knife show, and referred people who wanted to study, to study with me, even though he is teaching in the same area my school use to be in.

you might hear some things about greg, like he is weird and dresses funny (thats true), but he is a very nice guy, and once, when i disagreed with his ideas about fighting technique, accepted my offer to spar to prove his point. you have to respect a guy like that.

i know that around 1996, he broke from mister gaje, and became a student of his uncle (or fathers cousin?) jerson tortal, who is now a rival of guro gaje. i have only saw tapes of the both of them, and they are both good. the arguement is, who is the real pekiti tirsia. i was told in i think, 97, that nene now calls his art "DEkiti tirsia" to show the difference from his style to gaje.

gregs been around a long time, with different teachers, who recognize him as a teacher, and then take it back, but that is the game of politics and power in the martial arts. and some people dont like him because he seems a little weird, but i think its one of those things that either you like him or you dont. but i do know he can fight, and he did fight in some tournaments in the philippines (i saw video of him before i met him), which many of these so called masters would not do. and one thing i know is, he is not selfish with his martial arts knowledge.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Heard that Mr. Alland is now based in Orlando, Fl, I cannot confirm that however. *



Hey Aldon, maybe you should look him up!


----------



## AldonAsher (Apr 29, 2003)

I tried looking him up on the 'net, but all of the information I found indicated he was in Virginia.  If he is in Orlando and anyone knows how to contact him, please let me know.


----------



## TPM (Mar 28, 2004)

Master Greg Alland is very active teaching seminars / workshops all around the world.  You can keep track of his activities by going to http://www.kalisilat.com 

He is currently touring in the United States with Jerson Tortal, and anyone wishing to train with him should be able to find one of his seminars.  Again, check out the website for details.  

Tom


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2004)

One of these is coming to my town in about two weeks and I plan on attending. I haven't studied any Dekiti before; I attended a brief seminar on Pekiti once (at the WMAA camp).


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> One of these is coming to my town in about two weeks and I plan on attending. I haven't studied any Dekiti before; I attended a brief seminar on Pekiti once (at the WMAA camp).


Thanks Jeff!

I would be very interested in your feedback, as I have not had the priviledge to see any Dekiti either.

Best Regards


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2004)

I would hightly recomend Greg Alland, I would love to get some stuff from him my self, last time I saw him I was about 14 years old, he was around with Irwin Ballarta, and Tom Bisio, and some of the EMU guys. I remember him being very weird and different, but in a cool way!! If a guy trains and palys with the likes of Irwin Ballarta and tom Bisio, then I would say he has to know his S*&t. I say take every chance you can to train with him.


Rocky


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Apr 4, 2004)

I've known Greg for a long time. I consider him to be one of my first instructors in the filipino martial arts, and I believe that Greg is a very fine instructor. He practices, and he teaches his students how to practice well. I feel he is a good advocate for the FMAs and he has a great deal to offer.

I consider Greg a friend.

He's a good man, and I truly believe anyone can learn alot from him. I hope that helps.

Respectfully submitted, Guro Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2004)

I met him at the seminar yesterday and today and he was very modest, very helpful, and very giving. I hope to see him again!


----------



## walking (Feb 19, 2007)

Although this is an old thread thought to post this link to an
interesting website about Greg Alland. http://www.81x.com/Eskrima/Silat
There is interesting video on the website that shows Greg Allands skill level back in the 1980's Lots of Photos also on the website. Very Good


----------

